# How much protein/carbs/fat do i need to gain weight?



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Im 26 and only 10 stone, i find it hard to gain weight so i need a weight gain diet. I know the food im going to eat but what i need to know is the ratio's of protein/carbs and fat. I am going to try to eat about 4000 calories a day. This will include drinking homemade weight gainers made from either oats or brown rice flower.

Thanks


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Common ratios are 40/30/30 and 33/33/33.

I like more protein than this myself, and shoot for at least 50% from protein with the rest split between fats and carbs. Even more protein if I'm dieting.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Calories make you gain weight.... As long as your macronutrients are from quality sources then the weight you gain should be more muscle than fat.

I think 4,000kcals is alot especially as you weigh 140lbs I would suggest you maybe start off at 3000kcals and build your way up, but if you are sure you can eat that much then go for it.

*50% Carbs 30% Protein 20% Fat* Is my preference but I'm sure as you are eating enough quality calories Big's ratios above will work just as well...

So thats:

500g of Carbs a day

200g of Protein a day

89g Fat a day

Jock


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for both of the replies.

Jock maybe your right about the 4000calories, i think i will start at 3000.

Thanks


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

like he said. if you dont gain on 3000 then up it in small amounts.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

when i started i had no idea about protein/ card/fat ratios. All i did was eat as much as i can, if you're really skinny, eating a bit more carbs isn't a big problem, it'll just fil out the gaps between the ribs if u put fat on. I don't recommend this tho for the long term. I'd just eat healthily for the first couple of pounds of gained weight or so, then worry about how the ratio after that. As long as you're eating the right kind of calories and enough protein, imo it's not a big thing to worry about if you're really skinny


----------

